# HELP Wanted ALL LATHE OWNERS



## faiz23 (Oct 8, 2007)

I am looking to get a reflector machined and cut down in height i will be purchasing kathod reflector 20.45 in diameter and 15.72mm deep. i need the height cut down to 13.46mm. Photonfanatic was going to do it but he does not have a collets large enough to hold the Khatod 20mm reflector he can only go up to 20mm, and the Khatod is 20.45mm in diameter. I can have him send you the reflectors and i will paypal you for your service plus shipping. I have a total of 2 reflectors to machine one smooth and one orange peel.


I purchased i purchase kid9p milky modded 120p with TIR optics and i would like to find a replacement reflector so i could swap between the two when ever i feel like. I really like the tir since it concentrates the beam and gives a nice flood aswell. The reflector would make it a heavy flood and less spot so i could use the light in any situation. Later on i will be replacing the led since it is weak compared to my ti pd-s. I tried my ti pd-s reflector and the diameter works fine but once i add an oring and the lens and try to screw it down i can barely get one thread to grab.


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 9, 2007)

Can you post a picture of the reflector? If it's straight sided I could lop a bit off for you. Whether I'd tackle the job depends on how tight the toerances are. Which end do you need cut down? The open end or the LED END?


Daniel


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Oct 11, 2007)

gadget_lover said:


> Can you post a picture of the reflector? If it's straight sided I could lop a bit off for you. Whether I'd tackle the job depends on how tight the toerances are. Which end do you need cut down? The open end or the LED END?
> 
> 
> Daniel



Daniel,

This is the reflector that faiz23 wants cut down. He needs the top of the relfector cut down, not the LED end. As you can see, this is a little challenging, but my solution to this is to place the open end of the reflector in a collet, with a stop. Then I cut a shallow ledge in the reflector. That ledge is then used to grip the reflector in a smaller collet and one can then face off the excess length. I would have done this for him, but my largest collet only goes to 20mm and the Khatod is 20.45mm in diameter. And, I didn't want to try this in a four-jaw chuck--that would be even more work.


----------



## scott.cr (Oct 11, 2007)

I wonder if it would be better to lay a piece of emery cloth on a surface plate and have at it? (Being careful to sand square, of course.)


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Oct 11, 2007)

scott.cr said:


> I wonder if it would be better to lay a piece of emery cloth on a surface plate and have at it? (Being careful to sand square, of course.)



Yes, although he did want a reasonable amount taken off, like 2-3mm. I did suggest that, but a lot of people don't like to get their hands messy. :devil:

Or, perhaps he doesn't have any wet/dry silicon sandpaper.


----------



## highorder (Oct 11, 2007)

> my solution to this is to place the open end of the reflector in a collet, with a stop. Then I cut a shallow ledge in the reflector. That ledge is then used to grip the reflector in a smaller collet and one can then face off the excess length.



I concur. too bad I am away from home; I would help.


----------



## kromeke (Oct 11, 2007)

Photon, What type of collets are you using? Can you get emergency collets in your type? The difference is only .45mm (.018"). With an emergency collet, you could bore it out to the proper size, then perform the operation you wish to do.


----------



## faiz23 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have sold the light and would no longer need a reflector, But HODSTA might be interested and also a bunch of novatac owners looking for a smooth reflector instead of a orange peel. I thank you PHOTONFANATIC for all your help and the other members who have posted in this thread to assist me, it means a lot.

thank you


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Oct 11, 2007)

kromeke said:


> Photon, What type of collets are you using? Can you get emergency collets in your type? The difference is only .45mm (.018"). With an emergency collet, you could bore it out to the proper size, then perform the operation you wish to do.



Excellent suggestion, if I could find some Schaublin W20 emergency collets that didn't cost as much as a flashlight. 

For the material involved, the easiest solution would be the sandpaper route. It is quick, cheap, and does the job.


----------



## kromeke (Oct 11, 2007)

> Excellent suggestion, if I could find some Schaublin W20 emergency collets that didn't cost as much as a flashlight.


Well, you got me there. That's what you get when you get those fancy-shmancy eurotrash machines  (secretly jealous, I haven't even had the pleasure of seeing a Schaublin in person).

I like the 5c collets myself. I always like to keep a few emergency collets on hand for just such occasions.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, it isn't a Schaublin lathe, but something similar--a Wahli. Most likely you've never heard of it, since only a handful were imported into the U.S.

As my first lathe purchase, it is a great machine, but I certainly would like something with a bigger through hole and collet system.

And CNC would be nice, too. 

Well, we can all dream, no?


----------



## kromeke (Oct 11, 2007)

Wahli oh, I've heard of them. I hear they are held in high regard, as with the Schaublin. Very nice machines from what I understand. Machine tools and machining are higher on my lists of interests than flashlights. I even get to play with some nice machine tools at my work. I have yet to run across a Hardinge, but I do have access to a Monarch. I was going to say a nice Monarch, but that would be redundant. 

Edit: I have heard of the Wahli, but when I looked them up, I realized I confused the name with Weiler. I think I've seen pictures of your lathe before, it is the one where the headstock is also on an axis and can slide up and down, correct? It looks something like this:
http://www.practicalmachinist.com/wahli16.jpg

Back on topic:

Faiz23, 
How much do those reflectors cost? I ask due to the possible screw up factor. I looked them up, they are made from "optical resin", correct? I didn't see any prices though. 

Where geographically are you located? I'm in the southeast USA.

I'd consider doing the job, but my preference would be for me to purchase the reflectors and then mod them to suit, then ship to you. Worst case scenario is that I can't do the job and you wouldn't be out any money.

I don't mind purchasing some reflectors as I do have projects in mind.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Oct 12, 2007)

kromeke,

Yes, that is my machine.  The moving headstock means that I can also do some milling, but I'm sure it isn't as good as a real milling machine, especially since my top RPM is 3000.

If I may ask, where geographically do you work? Hardinge, Monarch, those would be nice, too, and bigger than the Wahli, of course.

Shop I'm going to be using has a CNC Hardinge, but also an older, big Monarch on the floor, plus numerous others machines.

BTW, faiz23 has already sold his light, so he doesn't need the trimmed reflectors any more, but, for the record, I sell the Khatod reflectors for $4 each.


----------



## kromeke (Oct 12, 2007)

> If I may ask, where geographically do you work? Hardinge, Monarch, those would be nice, too, and bigger than the Wahli, of course.


Photon,

I work in east Alabama. Sometimes I do work for Auburn University, sometimes I do some jobs on the side outside the University. At the Uni, I've got a shop with a nice 10x54 Bridgeport clone and a 13x40 lathe, both of Taiwan origin. Some of the other shops I have access to on campus have Monarchs and a few other makes. I still have yet to see a Hardinge. My buddy has a Rivett 608, which is a sweet machine, 5c spindle and all.

I'm lucky that I have privileges in a few shops. I have my own lathe, but I haven't got it settled in and running yet (it is a 1936 South Bend). I'm still trying to set up a shop of my own. 

I noticed that you sell various LED emitters. I'm planning on purchasing a few SSC in the future. Nice to know you sell reflectors too.


----------



## kromeke (Oct 12, 2007)

oops, redundant post deleted


----------



## faiz23 (Oct 12, 2007)

yes kromeke photonfanatic is an awesome dude i have not had a chance to buy anything from him, but he is always extremely helpful. My first light i actually decide to mod i will be purchasing led and reflector from PHOTONFANATIC, i hear the led's he has is typically better quality then other sources. 

thank you


----------



## cy (Oct 12, 2007)

spoilt by cheap 5C collets ($4 ea) from wholesale tools. sure is nice having large sets to chose from. mixing a few metric with sae sizes really allows fine steps. 



PhotonFanatic said:


> Excellent suggestion, if I could find some Schaublin W20 emergency collets that didn't cost as much as a flashlight.
> 
> For the material involved, the easiest solution would be the sandpaper route. It is quick, cheap, and does the job.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Oct 12, 2007)

cy said:


> spoilt by cheap 5C collets ($4 ea) from wholesale tools. sure is nice having large sets to chose from. mixing a few metric with sae sizes really allows fine steps.


Ditto, on the 5C's...


----------



## Rothrandir (Oct 12, 2007)

What kind of TIR do you get on the cheap 5c collets?


----------



## greenLED (Oct 12, 2007)

You guys and your silly toys. Real modders re-size reflectors with sandpaper (and isolate the connections with pink nailpolish)! :nana:

No, seriously, guys. I've resized aluminum and plastic reflectors by rubbing them against increasingly finer grit sandpaper. It'll take 5-10 minutes at the most, and it saves all the extra postage, time, etc. The results are equally good.



PhotonFanatic said:


>


----------

